# All lights flashing on Bolt



## cabincp (Dec 23, 2018)

All lights flashing on Bolt no signal to TV. I tried power recycling multiple times. Same result after 15 seconds. Is my bolt dead?


----------



## berg0449 (Nov 5, 2011)

Most often it's hard drive. You can replace hard drive.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cabincp (Dec 23, 2018)

Do you just plug in to USB port? I found the replies on "all lights flashing" thread. The last post was Aug 2019. They were recommending WD hard drives. Any updates to those recommendations?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

cabincp said:


> Do you just plug in to USB port? I found the replies on "all lights flashing" thread. The last post was Aug 2019. They were recommending WD hard drives. Any updates to those recommendations?


NO, you have to open it up, but as you've already found there are multiple recent threads on the topic in this sub-forum.


----------



## skipper747 (Jul 21, 2009)

This happened to me. All lights flashing on Bolt. Found old answer on TIVO Community about replacing hard drive with a Toshiba 2TB... worked perfectly! Very happy... did not want to switch to Edge. Look on YouTube for detailed instructions for changing out the hard drive on the Bolt.


----------

